# Websites...



## SDNess (Jan 29, 2004)

What are good websites for sf/f news?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm actually very bad with that type of thing but I googled sci fi news and got this website:


http://www.locusmag.com/

and this one:

http://www.sfsite.com/home.htm

and some more:

http://www.computercrowsnest.com/

http://speculativevision.com/

[edited out sffworld!]

Those should keep you busy for a while! Have fun.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, *dwndrgn* - I had to edit out sffworld - used to post on the form there, but after 300 posts I asked for reviews for alternative-worlds, and was censored on the grounds that I was promoting a rival! Also - there were reports in their feedback form that the home URL was, or still is, installing adware/spyware on user machines. I therefore don;t rate the place very highly at all.

As for the original request for SFF news - I can assure you that you are about to see one here - I'm still in the process of setting up chronicles-network.co.uk - which will deliver this exactly. 

I'm also going to set up a new board here where people can suggest news they've heard of, that I can explore further and bring in-depth reports on (or, in fact, other members - should they wish). 

I expect to be fully finished by about February 13th/14th.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 29, 2004)

No problem - I understand completely. I just listed the first few searches that came up on Google without really checking them out, so I apologize for making you edit me .

Oh and the news thing sounds great!  I usually hear everything way late in the game so I probably wouldn't be too much help (unless I actually got off of my large buns and did some research myself!) but whatever I can do, just let me know.  In the past couple of days I've actually posted some rumors and such that I figured might be interesting to the members here and I suppose that type of stuff would do well in it's own little spot in the forum.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 29, 2004)

No problem - and apologies if it seemed invasive. 

Hopefully Google will soon list the new section of the chronicles-network for news as well - when it's launhed.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 30, 2004)

Another site that I often visit for SF/fantasy news and reviews: http://www.thealienonline.net


----------

